# How long do you let your henna mix sit before applying to hair?



## LadyBklyn (Jul 25, 2012)

Okay so I bought some henna today!I'm soooo excited! Lol I mixed it up, and I've waited about an hour so far.... BUT, I wanna use it nowwww  Is that bad if I use it now? I plan on rinsing it out around midnight. So would that be long enough? I'm not really worried about the color showing, I really just want the benefits. SO, how long do y'all wait before applying? How long do y'all leave it in? Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2012)

I usually mix mine the night before, allow it to sit overnight and apply it the next day and I usually leave it in 2-4 hours.

I want the Color/Stain to cover grey so I use it as a 'base' for my Indigo.


----------



## LadyBklyn (Jul 25, 2012)

So it wouldn't be worth it if I just apply now?I hate waiting


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 25, 2012)

LadyBklyn said:
			
		

> Okay so I bought some henna today!I'm soooo excited! Lol I mixed it up, and I've waited about an hour so far.... BUT, I wanna use it nowwww  Is that bad if I use it now? I plan on rinsing it out around midnight. So would that be long enough? I'm not really worried about the color showing, I really just want the benefits. SO, how long do y'all wait before applying? How long do y'all leave it in? Thanks!



What kind of henna did you buy?  Did you buy locally or in the Internet?  What did you mix it with?  As you can see, I have lots of questions. I've henna-d once with a mix I bought at the natural food store. It was a giant mess. I really want to try it again but I  don't know where to begin.


----------



## LadyBklyn (Jul 25, 2012)

I bought mumtaz henna for your hair. I mixed it with lemon juice, glycerin, and water. I bought it locally and I'm dying to try it. Lol


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 25, 2012)

Depends on how much time I have 

In a rush - do a henna rinse (I'll do this if I have a last minute event/trip and need to cover the greys)
- let 2 tbls of henna mixed with water sit by itself with a little lemon for 30 min
- add the henna to 1 cup of conditioner and let sit on hair an hour

Have some but not a great deal of time
- let sit 30 min in a warm area without my oil add-ins. I'll add a splash of lemon juice or use coconut milk instead of water to help the dye release
- leave on hair 3-4 hours

Have plenty of time - preferred method for optimum color coverage and conditioning ( for me  )
- let sit during the day 6 hours at least, but still don't add any oil until right before its applied. I don't use lemon when with this method, overall the lemon has a drying effect for me
- leave on over night so about 8 hours

Henna (I rotate)
- Jamila 
- Godrej Nupur Mehendi

Some people like to use heat with it, for me it just makes it harder to rinse out (I like my mix thick like mud so it spreads easy and doesn't run yet doesn't drop off in chunks while applying)


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jul 25, 2012)

I mix and immediately apply. Let it stay on for 1.5 hours. Rinse out and I'm good.

Been doing this for over a year.


----------



## LadyBklyn (Jul 25, 2012)

So I'm straight then?!  that's it imma go apply! I'll be hitting y'all with updates! Thanks!


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Jul 25, 2012)

I mix with hot water and apply immediately. I've only hennaed three times but I never liked the idea of putting lemon juice on my hair so I just used hot water. Apparently this results in very quick dye release so you can apply immediately.


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 25, 2012)

With indigo...I get the best color (with shine) if I apply the indigo after rinsing out the henna. If I'm trying to speed things up, I mix the indigo in after letting the henna sit for the alotted time. Still get color just not so much shine.

All said...it really depends on your hair, like everything else, experiment and see what works for you. I have a friend whose hair just won't take the color unless she leaves it in overnight....me, I can get away with a henna rinse.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 25, 2012)

It really depends on what you are using the henna for. If you are not using the henna for the color to cover greys then you can use the henna and let it sit for how ever long you want it for the conditioning properties. and for the best properties I have found that Nupur saves me a lot of time because I get the other herbs that I would to put in my hair all at one time. 

but I let my henna sit over night when I mix it and I stop using lemon because it is drying. I then apply my henna the night night and sleep in it or I don't sleep at night so I let it sit over night while I am up. I only co wash my henna out with tresemme naturals and it is so easy in the shower.


----------



## Aviah (Jul 25, 2012)

I use LUSH henna and just add hot water and apply. No waiting!


----------



## LadyBklyn (Jul 25, 2012)

Okay so I put it in a wrapped it up with some Saran wrap. So far so good I guess. Lol I DO think it WILL leave some sort of tint on my black hair, since it already managed to stain parts of my hand a light orange. I plan on doing this again in about two weeks or so with indigo cause I LOVE BLACK HAIR! I have another question though... If I henna every two weeks, does them mean I have to indigo every two weeks to? You know, to maintain the black color. Or could I get away with henna every two weeks and indigo once a month? erplexed


----------



## LadyBklyn (Jul 25, 2012)

Aviah said:


> I use LUSH henna and just add hot water and apply. No waiting!



This has nothing to do with what you just wrote lol YA HAIRSTYLE IS FREAKING AWESOME! I'm so digging that!


----------

